
Hiring and training high-school girls to program in six weeks - sakalli
https://8-bit-sheep.com/summer-lambs-blog.html
======
ColinWright
I love the idea, and I'm a huge fan of Spaced Repetition. I was especially
interested in how they would use it to teach and revise concepts from computer
science, so I thought I'd give it a try.

Having gone through the process of creating a question I clicked the Submit
button. My machine load leaped to over 5 and my CPU fans sounded like a
helicopter taking off. Shortly after that the browser window went grey, the
machine completely stopped responding. I still managed to SSH from another
machine and kill the processes, but it wasn't a good experience.

Fairly sure that's not what was intended to happen, but if you want to try the
site, take precautions.

~~~
ColinWright
I really, _really_ want to like this project, so I tried again, but this time
reniced the browser to +20 so I could hold control of the machine. In the
background I also ran this command:

    
    
      while true
      do
        top -b -n 1 > $( date "+%Y%m%d%H%M%S" )
        sleep 2
        done
    

After 15 minutes it was still slamming by machine, so I killed the browser and
ran this command:

    
    
      grep average 20190904* | sed "s/:.*load/ : load/"
    

Too much data, so take every tenth line:

    
    
      grep average 20190904* \
        | sed "s/:.*load/ : load/" \
        | gawk '0==NR%10{print "  " $0}'
    

That gave this result:

    
    
      20190904131336 : load average: 3.12, 1.55, 1.16
      20190904131358 : load average: 3.00, 1.63, 1.20
      20190904131420 : load average: 2.95, 1.73, 1.24
      20190904131453 : load average: 6.77, 2.80, 1.62
      20190904131529 : load average: 7.25, 3.35, 1.84
      20190904131603 : load average: 7.78, 3.84, 2.06
      20190904131625 : load average: 6.88, 3.96, 2.14
      20190904131646 : load average: 6.05, 3.97, 2.18
      20190904131713 : load average: 5.89, 4.10, 2.27
      20190904131736 : load average: 5.14, 4.06, 2.31
      20190904131759 : load average: 4.81, 4.05, 2.35
      20190904131823 : load average: 4.63, 4.08, 2.40
      20190904131846 : load average: 3.86, 3.94, 2.40
      20190904131914 : load average: 4.42, 4.10, 2.51
      20190904131940 : load average: 4.75, 4.21, 2.58
      20190904132006 : load average: 5.27, 4.35, 2.67
      20190904132035 : load average: 5.89, 4.59, 2.81
      20190904132100 : load average: 5.46, 4.59, 2.85
      20190904132124 : load average: 4.82, 4.51, 2.87
      20190904132148 : load average: 4.37, 4.43, 2.88
      20190904132211 : load average: 4.06, 4.35, 2.89
      20190904132238 : load average: 4.25, 4.38, 2.95
      20190904132301 : load average: 4.03, 4.32, 2.96
      20190904132326 : load average: 5.06, 4.54, 3.07
      20190904132353 : load average: 5.41, 4.67, 3.15
      20190904132421 : load average: 5.41, 4.75, 3.23
      20190904132446 : load average: 5.84, 4.90, 3.32
      20190904132511 : load average: 6.63, 5.13, 3.44
      20190904132536 : load average: 6.19, 5.15, 3.49
      20190904132603 : load average: 5.66, 5.11, 3.52
      20190904132632 : load average: 6.58, 5.40, 3.67
      20190904132656 : load average: 6.21, 5.41, 3.72
      20190904132718 : load average: 5.88, 5.39, 3.74
      20190904132739 : load average: 5.20, 5.27, 3.75
      20190904132803 : load average: 5.05, 5.24, 3.77
      20190904132825 : load average: 5.70, 5.46, 3.89
      20190904132847 : load average: 4.08, 5.10, 3.81
      20190904132909 : load average: 2.92, 4.77, 3.72
      20190904132931 : load average: 1.92, 4.39, 3.63

~~~
sakalli
Thanks Colin, well have a look and fix the problem. Sorry for the problems.

